# What is it? !



## jeffpas (Jun 26, 2012)

Can someone please identify this song. All I know is it has something to do with the country of Iceland.
Whether it is classical or not I don't know, but it probably is.
I asked a music box salesman and he said he had no idea. 

http://www.esnips.com/displayimage.php?album=4555422&pid=33287182&uid=487209#top_display_media


----------

